# River Racetrack



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Round 2 of the points race tomorrow night! Hope there's a good turn out again. Darren WILL be track marshalling for the Garrett _*"LOSI BOYS"*_ !!!
:texasflag


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm ok with the Losi. I am SCARED


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I am ok with marshalling the Losis. I am SCARED of being on the track with you boys wheeling Bajas. Makes me wake up screaming like a little girl.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

"LOSI BOYS" I like it! LOL


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey Hotrod, ya'll can be the "Lectric Boys". What do you think?


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

works for me!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Great Time at the River Friday Night. Little bit of rain during the first round of qualifiers cooled things off a little and got the track hooked up Super Sweet. We had 5 Bajas brave the surrounding storms to come out and put on a heck of a show with a 15 minute main. I have to remember to bring some ear plugs next time. David Pena's car is INSANE loud. Doug provided everyone with a 21 pound Red Snapper on the grill that couldn't have been any better. Thanks for the great meal Doug!!!!!


----------



## rylander (Jul 20, 2009)

*Points*

So Doug, how bad did i take a beating friday as far as points go?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I just talked to Doug and they have not had rain. No excuses bring 'em out.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

how is the track for tonight?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Rain held off until the right before the mains. Then it was rediculously fun. Driving with every car having the same paint job (sand) was pretty interesting. I blew my car off in the dark for 30 seconds and hosed it WD-40 before I left. I can't tell you how bad it looked when I got to Mike's in the monring. There is about 2 pounds of River Sand at Mike's now. 6 more loads and they will have a track. LOL


----------



## rylander (Jul 20, 2009)

How does the track look for tonight?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

About 5 of us just finished shoveling and raking for the past 2 hours and the track looks perfect. We still need to do some watering but that is it. Vernon built a new plywood wall all the way around the corner on the back left side of the track. Ken said he is getting dirt delivered next week.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

i stopped by the river track today after a job we did close by and ken and vernon were spreading fresh dirt in the berms and fixing pot holes, refacing jumps, ken had truck bed full of old tires and said he was going to have something "new" for us on friday night!!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Sounds like the end of the Easy Electric Triple in the back. I see a big hill going in over there somewhere.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Someone needs to grab a camera and head out to the track. I am anxious to see what has changed but I have too much work to do tonight to make a run out there.


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

I will be there


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

i might ride out there in a little while and get some "spy photos" lol


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Anyone knows how dry it is in Brazoria?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Just talked to Doug. Sunny and dry.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok, hopefully it will remain for the rest of the day. I'll check back this evening.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

good racin friday night, it was one of the best times i have had out there!


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

*FRIDAY RACE 9/11/09*

We've got a lot of rain the past 2 days, haven't been to the track to see what it looks like. Seems like when we get rain the track doesn't. I'll talk with Ken and see if he thinks we can run this Friday. Any volunteers to help pump water out of the low spots??
:cheers:


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

I'd like to go but man the forecast is for rain all week. BOOO


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

It should not be too bad since we got dirt. There aren't low spots like before. I should be down there by 4:00 to help get the track ready.
Mike,
I thought you are working this Friday?


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Got new dirt as in changed the track design?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yep, there was a major change last week. Same basic layout they just changed a few things with one major hill.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

They didn't change Brokeback mountain did they? Me and a few friends love to go camping and fishing up there on the weekends, just us men.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

The track layout is basicly the same. Filled in all the low spots and added a huge jump to the tripple in the back


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Track will be closed this Friday. The track is flooded with more rain in the forcast. We will race next Friday, weather permitting.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, it's a double siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiingle now. 

How, you guys go fishing and never bring back any fish?


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

it's a double siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiingle now, you got that right!!! Pretty sweet if you ask me, i had a blast last friday with the add-on, going to pretty interesting on race day, would love to see 3 or 4 cars going over that siiiiiiiiiingle at once!!!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, maybe one could push the other over if that first doesn't carry enough speed with it. I like it too,it's different. Got to have the right tires and speed to over it consistantly.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Is it too late to ask the quad in front have the last hill a larger landing on the back end (i know im a wimp but 20foot jump with 1.5ft deep landing pad on the back end is too hard for me), then in the middle a bit of a hill so our slashes actually have some thing to aim for as far as landing? Would be cool is all ty.


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

That quad has been like that for years, and it is a trade mark for the river track.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

troytyro said:


> That quad has been like that for years, and it is a trade mark for the river track.


Oh I like it to stay, Just perhaps a 3ft wide landing slope instead of 1.5 wide on that back side. But then again, I sorta count on about 20-30% of folks braking their cars there on a long main to thin out the field for me. NVM


----------

